# Sticky  Recommend a Friend scheme for CK clients



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reduce your own insurance costs by helping friends to reduce theirs.*

Hi,

If you're *an existing Chris Knott client* and you'd like to pay less for your insurance this year, I've got some great news for you...

You can benefit from UNLIMITED SAVINGS by using our 'Recommend a Friend' scheme.

Simply tell your friends and family about Chris Knott Insurance and *you'll receive £20 OFF your renewal* for each one who goes on cover with their car or home. That's £20 OFF on top of any other savings we can negotiate for you WITHOUT ANY LIMIT on the amount of discount you can earn. And it hardly takes any effort.

On the basis that we sign up around 40% of car insurance quotes offered, you and your friends have a good chance of saving. Them with a great insurance quote and you with your £20 discount.

We think we offer a high level of personal customer service so why not share us with those you know?

Simply ask your friends and family to call us FREE on *0800 917 2274* quoting *ref 480 PLUS your CK Client Reference* to ensure you get the credit.

You could also post on Facebook or Twitter encouraging your buddies to give us a try - we're @ChrisKnottIns for both if you'd like to tag us.

Best,
Nick

*****************************
*Feedback*
Others agree that we offer great service:

_"I've just taken out insurance for the first time today with your company. Must say, very professional service from the lady on the phone."_ *HotBlackCoupe, Hyundai Coupe Owners Club*

_"It's coming up to renewal time for me so decided to give CK a go, so gave them a call and was put through to Ian in their sales team. He was a really helpful chap that made the usual questions seem quick & easy. He also explained a couple of queries I had and after a very short wait the quote came through which was cheaper than the comparison sites. I have to hold my hands up here and say I did tell Ian that esure quoted me cheaper but after looking through the quote I realised I hadn't declared SWMBO non-fault claim that occurred in Dec, so after amending that and checking again CK were cheaper by about £20. Overall the quote is over £100 cheaper than what I paid last year so happy with the price and the ease of quotation and customer service have been good so far. Just my 2 cents and I hope others find it useful."_ *PearceHD, BabyBMW.net*

_"I've just swapped to yourselves from my insurer of the last 4.5 years after you beat their lowest quote by £35 and upped my mileage from 5K to 10K per year. Excellent work and I'd just like to add that Rebecca was a pleasure to deal with."_ *CiderFex, New Mini Scotland*

_"I am pleased to say I have had and accepted a quote from Chris Knott Insurance. While not quite the cheapest, I am very satisfied with the quality of the policy and service so far. In terms of value I am satisfied this is a very good offer. Additionally, no silly electronic phone systems and no long delays on the phone, but polite and quick service from a very competent lady and extraordinarily speedy provision of ultra clear documentation. It is a very nice surprise to see that some people can still communicate in straightforward and clear terms. Very refreshing - after spending a lot of time on the phone to other outfits that were a total waste of time my stress and blood pressure have returned to normal. Thank you. I will be very happy to recommend you."_ *petercresswell, Fiat Forum*


----------

